# هل برنامج Mach 3 له نسخه لآجهزة الماك ؟؟



## largn (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني السؤال كما هو واضح بالعن،ان انا استخدم جهاز ماك بوك هل يوجد نسخه من برنامج Mach 3 لاجهزة الماك ؟؟

وشكرا لكم ..


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم لم يمر علي نسخة من الماك3 تعمل على اجهزة أبل والله أعلم

وهذه المواصفات المطلوبه من شركة برنامج الماك3 نفسها لم يرد ذكر أي شيء عن اجهزة أبل أو أي نظام تشغيل غير اصدارات الوندوز


*Mach3 Minimum Requirements:*

Desktop (using the parallel port) 


32-bit version of Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Windows 7 Operating System (64-bit will not work)
1Ghz CPU
512MB RAM
Non-integrated Video Card with 32MB RAM
Basic Computer Skills (ability to copy/rename files, browse directories, etc)
 Laptop / Desktop (using an external motion controller) 


Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Windows 7 Operating System
1Ghz CPU
512MB RAM
An appropriate external motion controller (options can be found on the Plugins page)
Basic Computer Skills (ability to copy/rename files, browse directories, etc)


----------



## largn (26 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خير اخي طارق ..

طيب اخي طارق سأشتري جهاز يحمل نظام xp هل يجب ان يكون بنفس المواصفات المذكوره 

اعلاه .. 

ولك جزيل الشكر اخي طارق ..


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2011)

لازم يكون 32 بت والا64 لن يعمل مع الماك3

بالنسبة لباقي المواصفات فهي الحد الأدنى من المطلوب وأعلى منه يكون افضل

ويفضل كارت شاشه منفصل


----------



## largn (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي طارق والله افدتني ولك الاجر .. 

اخي طارق اريد رأيك في بدايتي بتنفيذ المكينه لقد جزأتها لمراحل وهيا . 

1- احظرت كل ما يلزمني لهيكل المكينه 
2- سأشتري المواطير مع البورد
3- سوف اجمع الحيكل واركب المواطير 
4- سأقوم بتحميل البرنامج الخاص للتجربه 

ارجو منك افادتي هل خطواتي سليمه ام قدمت شيء علي شيء اخر ؟؟ 


منتظر ردك اخي طارك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ..


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز ما حجم ماكينتك وطريقة نقل الحركة بها؟

وحسب حجم الماكينه واوزان المحاور وسهولة حركتها تحدد حجم المواتير وعزومها وبالتالي تحدد قدرة البورده من حيث الأمبير المطلوب لتحريك المحركات او المواتير

هذه طريقة من ليس عنده مشكله في التكاليف

اما من وضع ميزانيه محدده للماكينه فهي كالتالي

شراء البورده والمواتير بالسعر المناسب

توصيل جميع الاطراف والاسلاك بين البورده والمواتير وتحميل البرنامج وتوصيل الحاسب بالبورده وتدوير المواتير ومنها تقوم بتحديد عزوم المواتير وقدرتها على تحريك محاور الماكينه وتقوم ببناء جسم الماكينه بما يناسب عزوم المواتير الموجوده عندك


----------



## largn (27 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

جزاك الله خير واسكن والديك الجنه .. 

اخي طارق المكينه سيكون حجمها وسط وبالنسبه للمواتير هل من الممكن تركيب مواتير 
شديدة العزم علي مكينه وسط ؟ 

واذا كانت لديك خبره بأنواع المواطير فأرجو منك ان تضع لي روابط شرأها من ebay مع البورد المناسب لها .. 

ولك مني جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## largn (27 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

جزاك الله خير واسكن والديك الجنه .. 

اخي طارق المكينه سيكون حجمها وسط وبالنسبه للمواتير هل من الممكن تركيب مواتير 
شديدة العزم علي مكينه وسط ؟ 

واذا كانت لديك خبره بأنواع المواطير فأرجو منك ان تضع لي روابط شرأها من ebay مع البورد المناسب لها .. 

ولك مني جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي للأسف ليس عندي خبره في موضوع الشراء من على النت فلم اقم به من قبل ولكن هناك من الاخوة الكثيرين اشترو مثل هذه الكروت والمواتير

وبالنسبة للمواتير فيمكنك شراء الطراز المسمى Nema23

أخي اين تقيم فيمكنني ان اصنع لك الدرايفرات التي تريدها اذا كنت بالسعوديه


----------



## largn (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي طارق وكثر الله من امثالك 

نعم اننا بحاجه لامثالك لكي نتطور وليسى كما من لديه علم ومحتكره لنفسه ..

للاسف اخي طارق انا بالكويت والله لا يحرمنا منك يارب وجعلك الله ذخر لكل من لديه عزيمه واراده بتحقيق مثل هذه الماكينه فيشهد الله اني استفت منك الشيء الكثير .. 

وارجو ان تسمح لي اخي طارق اذا واجهتني مشكله فسوف ارجع اليك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تتردد في طلب اي شيء وكل ما استطيع ان اقدمه لن اتأخر إن شاء الله


----------

